# Tobacco bill HR 4439 - for what its worth...



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

My local congressman is John Linder, and he's on the Ways & Means Committee, which is where the proposed deal to raise pipe tobacco taxes currently resides. I went to his office today, spoke personally to his staff and left a written letter asking him to oppose and defeat this legislation. He is a good, conservative Republican and I doubt he'd support any tax increase, so I'm hopeful he can and will do something to stop it. The lady I spoke to at his office was particularly interested because her brother smokes a pipe. If you live in Georgia please call Linder's office and voice your opposition to the bill, and offer support to him.

If at all possible go visit your congressman's office, talk directly to them about the bill (they may not know about it). At the very least write or call about it. This legislation was introduced by Representatives Steve Cohen (Dem., TN) and Lloyd Doggett (Dem., TX). If you live in their district then get every voter you know there to write or call. With record spending, a growing federal deficit, and falling tax revenues the Democrats are desperate to find new sources of revenue (or at least look like they are).

Don't take this lightly. We're talking about at 775% increase in the cost of pipe tobacco. That is not a typo! It will destroy or severely cripple the tiny but thriving pipe/tobacco industry, and what is a very affordable hobby right now could become prohibitively expensive for most of us. 


Pipes Magazine has this helpful link: http://pipesmagazine.com/blog/pipe-news/stop-the-pipe-tobacco-tax/
Don't just rely on that, though. Go see your congressman!


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

Just to clarify.....the total dollar amount of the TAXES will increase by 775%, not the total cost of the leaf.

Don't want the wrong info floating around out there.:mrgreen:


----------



## msilbernagel (Sep 10, 2009)

Here's what I received as a response from our Senator - Washington State:


Dear Mr. Silbernagel:

Thank you for contacting me regarding H.R. 4439, the Tobacco Tax Parity Act of 2010, which is currently pending in the United States House of Representatives. I appreciate knowing your views on this matter.

In the Senate, this legislation would fall under the jurisdiction of the Finance Committee. While I am not a member of that Committee, I want to assure you that I will be following the progress of this bill and will keep your views in mind if this or related legislation comes before the full Senate for consideration.

Again, thank you for contacting me. I hope you will continue to keep in touch.

I hope all is well in ***.

Sincerely, 
Patty Murray
United States Senator


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

msilbernagel said:


> Here's what I received as a response from our Senator - Washington State:
> 
> Dear Mr. Silbernagel:
> 
> ...


Skillfully crafted non-answer.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

gjcab09 said:


> Skillfully crafted non-answer.


i, too, got the skillfully crafted non-answer from my ex-CPA fiscally conservative republican representative in the House... which kinda ticked me off.

all i asked was, "where do you stand on this?" got the pre-crafted answer...


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

msilbernagel said:


> Here's what I received as a response from our Senator - Washington State:
> 
> Sincerely,
> Patty Murray
> United States Senator


She is a Devil in the daytime, She could care less, she passed through the suit against the Taboacco companies and it all went into the general fund, she is a lying bitch!!!!

Sorry to offend any decent bitches. :mrgreen:


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

smelvis said:


> She is a Devil in the daytime, She could care less, she passed through the suit against the Taboacco companies and it all went into the general fund, she is a lying bitch!!!!
> 
> Sorry to offend any decent bitches. :mrgreen:


I recall this dimwit once compared 
Osama Bin Laden to George Washington.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Hermit said:


> I recall this dimwit once compared
> Osama Bin Laden to George Washington.


I really thought she was going to lose the second term. Go figure!

I remember why I hate politics now, I can't win, blood pressure goes up and so on. Oh well nothing new!


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

IHT said:


> i, too, got the skillfully crafted non-answer from my ex-CPA fiscally conservative republican representative in the House... which kinda ticked me off.
> 
> all i asked was, "where do you stand on this?" got the pre-crafted answer...


That's why a visit to their local office is best. Someone has to address your issue when you're face to face.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

My bumper sticker says: "If voting changed anything they'd make it illegal"

One of you guys please mail me a copy of your form letter. I'll change the names on it and tell everyone I contacted _my _congressman.


----------



## msilbernagel (Sep 10, 2009)

Welcome to the "Left Coast". Washington's gone way to blue for my tastes, and both Murry and Cantwell seem better suited to Pelosi-ma than not. I understand that WA's Hilary-care like laws are already responsible for reduced choices and more expensive health care insurance here. Sigh... if only the Libertarians appeared sane enough to garner some votes; I really like the concept of limited government. Surely there must be plenty of folk that have looked at the state of things compared to what the founders build and asked themselves 'what the h*ll happened?!' ; ' )

Mark


----------



## Tom Gooding (Jan 11, 2010)

> My bumper sticker says: "If voting changed anything they'd make it illegal"


I believe Emma Goldman had a love for cigarettes but I'm not so sure about pipes!


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Well call me a dumbass but it seems like maybe if people really want to do something about this they're going to have to do more than preach to the choir.


----------



## Royale Duke (Aug 14, 2009)

Mad Hatter said:


> Well call me a dumbass but it seems like maybe if people really want to do something about this they're going to have to do more than preach to the choir.


Revolution. Plain and Simple.

However, I fear as long as most people are somewhat happy or contented, that will never come to pass.

I know if there was a revolution right now, I'd put my name at the top of the list.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Royale Duke said:


> Revolution. Plain and Simple.
> 
> However, I fear as long as most people are somewhat happy or contented, that will never come to pass.
> 
> I know if there was a revolution right now, I'd put my name at the top of the list.


Everyone is afraid to be first including me!


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Mad Hatter said:


> Well call me a dumbass


So we can call you Joe or a dumbass, as long as we don't call you Sir? :banplease:

Yep, I agree, Joe. I'm bugging the politicians that purport to represent my interests. It's probably pointless but at least I feel like I'm doing something. Complacency is sure to be pointless.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

dmkerr said:


> *So we can call you Joe or a dumbass, as long as we don't call you Sir?* :banplease:
> 
> Yep, I agree, Joe. I'm bugging the politicians that purport to represent my interests. It's probably pointless but at least I feel like I'm doing something. Complacency is sure to be pointless.


*lol......... and Amen! *

Yeah point is if this is going to be any more than yelling "fire" after the house has burned down then other people are going to have to take an interest, and most likely those other people are going to have to be non-smokers, convinced that such bills are an infringement on basic freedoms and their freedoms might be next.

Even now here where I live many places are required to keep non-filter cigarettes out of sight, available only on request, and they cost half again as much as filtered. Everyone has stood by and watched the cigarette smokers get raped for years and even as far as its gotten and at this point dividing the cigarette smoking community along lines of preference, nobody gives a damn or not enough to say anything at any rate.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Royale Duke said:


> Revolution. Plain and Simple.
> 
> However, I fear as long as most people are somewhat happy or contented, that will never come to pass.
> 
> I know if there was a revolution right now, I'd put my name at the top of the list.


You'd be lucky if you could get a small riot. If people won't unite over matters that concern all of us, there's really nothing to lead me to believe they'll unite on a minor divisive issue


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Mad Hatter said:


> then other people are going to have to take an interest, and most likely those other people are going to have to be non-smokers, convinced that such bills are an infringement on basic freedoms and their freedoms might be next.


I don't see that happening. The "American Way" seems to be to wait until it impacts them directly. But I do agree with your point.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

dmkerr said:


> I don't see that happening. The "American Way" seems to be to wait until it impacts them directly. But I do agree with your point.


I agree wholeheartedly Dan. What we're experiencing in this age is a waiting game, waiting until enough people are upset about enough things that a difference can be made. World history pretty much tells us that day is well down the road, so for now I wait with disinterest since it most likely won't come in my lifetime.


----------



## Pipe Organist (Sep 7, 2009)

WARNING: RANT FOLLOWS!!!!!

:anim_soapbox:

I don't share the grim view of some of my BOTL expressed below.

Did you miss the news about the several million folks who organized (Tea Party Patriots) and many who marched on Washington DC last summer over issues of taxation and the government overstepping its constitutional boundaries?

Were you unaware of the recent reports that a REPUBLICAN took the vacant seat of a 40-year Statist and near-deity in Massachusetts?

Maybe the Governor's races in New Jersey and Virginia escaped your notice?

I have a much more positive outlook regarding things to come, and a greater faith in the "sleeping giant" that has awakened.

In my view, the recent events are a "sneak preview" of things to come in November, and judging by the responses of the Washington elites evidenced in the news of late, these sneaks ain't gonna like it!

Light up, gentlemen, and enjoy!


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

Pipe Organist said:


> WARNING: RANT FOLLOWS!!!!!
> 
> :anim_soapbox:
> 
> ...


Optimism is fine, but we still have to do something. This new tax is something that will fly under the radar. Pipe smoking is a niche hobby. It would be like imposing a tax on tiddlywinks competitions. It won't get covered and people will say it barely impacts anyone. Add in the fact that smoking of any kind is so easily vilified and we have a prescription for disaster. Again I call on everyone to visit your congressman's office at best, write a letter at worst or go here and use the form that pipes magazine has set up: Stop the Pipe Tobacco Tax | Pipes Magazine - Community for the 21st Century Tobacco Pipe Smoker

Just because a 775% tax increase on pipe tobacco sounds crazy doesn't mean it won't happen. Just look at the national debt. Don't be complacent. Contact your congressman!


----------



## Pipe Organist (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, ChronoB, I agree whole-heartedly.

We must always and at all times be vigilant, and let absolutely nothing pass under the radar.

Many entrenched politicians in DC rather count on us just sitting down and shutting up. My point was that on the big issues we've got their attention. If they see that even what they consider to be a small matter doesn't pass un-noticed, perhaps they'll realize that they do work for us, after all, and that we're not going to let them get away with anything, under any circumstances!

The best message to send is: We're watching, we're reading, we're paying attention, and we're not going to let you get away with violating our liberties, our rights and our freedoms any more, period.

I remember what Mark Levin said in _Liberty And Tyranny_: "A government that can control the flow of your toilet is a powerful government indeed."


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

smelvis said:


> She is a Devil in the daytime, She could care less, she passed through the suit against the Taboacco companies and it all went into the general fund, she is a lying bitch!!!!
> 
> Sorry to offend any decent bitches. :mrgreen:


I totally hope you're comin on the 13th!! :clap2:


----------

